# peppermint oil



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

Do any of you use peppermint EO in your soap? I was reading on another forum that you shouldn't because it will burn "the netherlands" LOL but I'm sure I've seen plenty of people using it and I've bought some peppermint oil soap and used it myself. So??????


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, I use it for my Lavender Mint soap and also my Total Exfoliation...

I use all of the soaps that I make and have never had any issues withe Peppermint Oil burning my skin "anywhere"...but I would supposed if a person was sensitive or allergic to Peppermint Oil, it could cause problems.

Also, I do not use a ton of it as you really don't need much of it to take over a bar of soap!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, and Yes, most popular teen boy soap out there :biggrin


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, I make a pepermint soap and it sells well and to repeat buyers too. In fact, I am OUT.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually it is one of those soaps that are great with psoraisis! I make, Peppermint, Lavender peppermint, Lemongrass peppermint, mmm Chocolate mint, Vanilla mint,,


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

It's fine as long as you don't scent it too strong. I mismeasured on a batch I made a while ago, and it ended up just over 1 oz ppo of 3x peppermint. I really wanted to use it up...but it literally stung!! And I love tingly peppermint soap. I couldn't use this stuff anywhere, much less my face or ....anywhere else. Those got trashed. lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The tingly sells  But honestly you have to know essential oils when you sell them, some should come with warnings for pregnant women etc. You only want the scent anyway. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Iwarn ALL not to use any eo if pregnant overkill maybe


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Mine does tingle a little. One of my favorite bars of soap is peppermin/eucalyptus. It sells well too. I do not put a warning on the label, but probably should and will. I have to use it strong, in fact I have to use all scents fairly strongly, otherwise I can't smell them. But....I've noticed that several soaps, including commercial soaps back 100 years ago when I used them, must be used carefully in ...um...certain areas. It's not just the peppermint ones. Or, maybe I'm just super-sensitive.


----------

